# Flourish Nirtogen, Phosphorus, and Potassium



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just got some of the Flourish macronutrients products the Nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. I have been adding Flourish excel for a few months now to my 29 gal. Been following the directions. I was just wondering if any of yall have used these products and what thought of them. I am also looking into adding the flourish tabs.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If they're anything like they sound, they sound like the expensive pre-mixed version of dry chem fertz (unless I mistake them and they ARE dry chem fertz). Excel is a good one, though I've never used it. For the N, K, and P I would use up the Excel products you've already bought (if they're liquid fertz you'll go through them fast) and invest in some dry chem fertz. They're much more cost-effective.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have used flourish excel in the past and it worked well for my purposes. I don't think it is that expensive as long as you use appropriate amounts it even says on the bottle (at least mine) that it will last 1 - 2 months on a 100 gallon aquarium.


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not use nitrogen if your nitrate test results are at least 5 ppm. If you have plants, then this tells you the plants are not using up the nitrates. So you do not need to dose nitrogen in the form of nitrates. The same goes for the other additives. Purchase the necessary test kits to see where you stand. When any of your test results show less then the recommended levels; then you need to dose an additive. 
I have all three of the additives and I just dose Phosphorus as the recommended level is low. My nitrates are 7 ppm and I am waiting for it to drop lower. My reply is based on the assumption you have plants in your tank. 
Contact your water department and get a comprehensive water report. This will help in determining if you need to dose; provided you perform 40 to 50% water changes weekly. In some situations, those with heavily planted tanks may still need to dose because their plants use up the additives before a water change is due. It all depends on how much is in the water supply.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The argument on whether you need this or that has everything to do with the light and nothing else. The proper window for nitrates is 10-20ppm for nitrates or I should say the recognized window is 10-20ppm.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to the fish store today and bought couple more plants and and some flourish tabs. Looked for the nitrate and nitrite tests and they were out. Yea something tells me im good on nitrogen though. Ill chill on the nitrogen till I get it tested.


----------

